

Embedding the ContextFreeArt language in Scheme - dharmatech
http://gist.github.com/361543

======
ehsanul
For 3D context free art, check Structure Synth. Combine it with the Sunflow
renderer, and you'll be in love with it -
<http://structuresynth.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
dharmatech
Thanks for the pointer! Looks awesome!

------
dharmatech
Some other ContextFreeArt implementations that I know of:
<http://gist.github.com/358956>

